# caldera dr-dos



## lach412 (May 1, 2006)

I want to install Windows 2000 Pro in my fathers pc. When I insert the boot CD I'm taken to Caldera DR-DOS, and the option to input after A:\> appears,I don't know what to do and I'm wondering if anyone is able to help me ^^.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Iach412,

Is that a genuine W2K CD? (a Microsoft one, I mean)


----------



## lach412 (May 1, 2006)

maybe not, my father handed to me he wants me to install


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello Lach412



lach412 said:


> maybe not, my father handed to me he wants me to install


Hmm, well what you could do is: 

* Watch the boot process and look out for CD-drivers loading, 
* Be on the lookout for CD-drives being assigned a drive-letter.
* Go to that drive and
* Then run 'setup' from there.

This sounds like a "home brewn" bootable CD to me.

I am afraid though that the support I am allowed to give you ends here, sorry.


----------



## lach412 (May 1, 2006)

ok thank you

he got it from his co-office worker

thanks again ill try that


----------

